# Patrician 3 problem "Error loading fonts"



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

I successfully installed the game. After the introductory video, it gives the error and then crashes to the desktop. The error is:

"Error loading fonts"

(The introductory video runs OK)


System:

Processor: 3GHz

Ram: 2 GB

intel 82945 chipset (built in)

windows XP 2006 SP2



:4-dontkno


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Bump..


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

It could be because it isn't a dedicated GPU. 

Totally nothing to do with the problem, but you might want to update to SP3 for XP.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Really? It has something to do with GPU?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the error tells you which font it's having trouble with, try copying it from your Patrician 3 CD into both the game folder and Windows font folder.

Are you using the original CD, a download or a backup copy? A download or backup copy might have some files missing.

As elvenleader says, if you haven't already updated XP to SP3, you need to do this as it fixes many system problems.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi koala,

No, the game doesn't tell which font is missing. Just this is displayed "Error loading font".

I checked the game, there are no fonts directory.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Please tell can I upgrade my SP2 to SP3 without installing new windows?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Start > Control Panel > Windows Updates for SP3.

Are you using the original CD, a download or a backup copy? A download or backup copy might have some files missing.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

koala said:


> Start > Control Panel > Windows Updates for SP3.
> 
> Are you using the original CD, a download or a backup copy? A download or backup copy might have some files missing.



Dear kaola I am using the original CD. Looks like my windows are missing some font.

OK. I am upgrading to SP3. Will notify if the issue is resolved. 

Meanwhile please tell me the names of 5,6 good Patrician type strategy games. :smile:

So that I can satisfy my thirst of strategy games. I am crazy for strategy games. :smile:


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

Good RTS would be Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne. Not too demanding and it is loads of fun (you'll be stuck to your screen for hours ^_^)


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey there is no option of upgrading to SP3 in the control panel. :sigh:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...3fe2/windowsxp-kb936929-sp3-x86-debug-enu.exe
or
http://www.freedownloadsplace.com/Products/16183/Windows-XP-Service-Pack


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

hi, :wave:

Tried the first link. The download is complete but setup gives error in the mid of extracting files.

Then downloaded from the second link. After extracting files completely, it gives the following error.



> *Service pack 3 setup cannot update a checked (debug) system with a free (retail) version of service pack 3, or vice versa.*


:sigh:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From *http://www.askvg.com/windows-xp-sp3...-with-a-free-retail-version-of-service-pack-3*


> The reason behind this problem is that the update package installs retail bits on retail builds and checked bits on checked builds. But you can spoof Windows updates in order to install retail bits on checked builds and vice versa.
> 
> If you are also facing the same problem, then follow these simple steps and your problem should be solved:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Koala. Installed successfully.

But a new problem. Many new errors have appeared. Every time I open firefox and chrome, the computer restarts. Only IE is the one to open. But it also give an error in the start. 



> *Duplicate memory free operation. Get a stack trace and report bug against calling app (not against OLE automation)
> 
> File d: \xpsp\com\oleaut32\typelib\oautil.cpp, line 965
> 
> Abort retry Ignore*


And after pressing "Ignore", the IE opens. 

Now I have reinstalled firefox and it is working OK. 

Every time I open IE, it gives the above error. 

:sigh:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Enable auto-updates and make sure all your Windows updates are installed, then go to Start > Run and type *sfc /scannow* to fix any problems with Windows system files.

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000538.htm


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey koala. I installed the updates. But no luck. Since the time I have installed SP3, My firefox is freezing. Every time I click somewhere, Firefox freezes. This was not the case before installing SP3. I also reinstalled Chrome, But its problem is not solved. Whenever I open the Chrome, the computer restarts on it's own. ((((((((((((((((

Computer has also become a bit slow. GTA san andreas is also running a bit slow.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Did you also run sfc?

SP3 is recommended as it includes lots of security fixes and system file updates, but if you think it's causing problems, follow the instructions here to remove it - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950249


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi there,

I uninstslled the SP3 and all problems vanished. Only one problem is left. And that is that Mozilla firefox still freezes :sigh:

Rest Chrome and IE are also running fine :smile:

The computer speed is back to normal :smile:

@tyran the terror

Hey mate thanks a lot for the suggestion:wave: but it is a bit unrealistic game(Like I think there are magic spells etc). What about settlers series? :smile:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To fix Firefox, backup your bookmarks, then uninstall and reinstall Firefox, and import your saved bookmarks. There might be a problem with one of your addons, so disable them all and re-enable one at a time, restarting Firefox after each one.

Do you still have the problem with Patrician 3 fonts?


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

koala said:


> Do you still have the problem with Patrician 3 fonts?


yes Koala and I also tried after installing SP3, and the problem was there. :sigh:

Any other guess?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, I don't know what else to suggest. There are some other people with the same problem who have posted on the Patrician 3 forums and other sites, but no-one has posted a solution that definitely works. They are running it in XP, Vista and 7, with and without service packs and patches, so it appears to be a problem with the game rather than Windows.

The only suggestion that looks like it might work is to install the game to its default location instead of another folder that you've selected or created. If you haven't already tried this, reinstall the game and use the default folder. If the game is having trouble finding a font, it could be that it expects the font files to be in a specific place.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

I didn't realize you were looking for realistic ^_^. I, personally, hate realistic. Life sucks enough =)


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

koala said:


> Sorry, I don't know what else to suggest. There are some other people with the same problem who have posted on the Patrician 3 forums and other sites, but no-one has posted a solution that definitely works. They are running it in XP, Vista and 7, with and without service packs and patches, so it appears to be a problem with the game rather than Windows.
> 
> The only suggestion that looks like it might work is to install the game to its default location instead of another folder that you've selected or created. If you haven't already tried this, reinstall the game and use the default folder. If the game is having trouble finding a font, it could be that it expects the font files to be in a specific place.


No luck. Installed it in the default directory.

Hey is it possible that the game is corrupted and if I buy a new CD, the problem may be solved??


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

TyranTheTerror said:


> I didn't realize you were looking for realistic ^_^. I, personally, hate realistic. Life sucks enough =)


Really? But why? :grin:


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Mars30 said:


> No luck. Installed it in the default directory.
> 
> Hey is it possible that the game is corrupted and if I buy a new CD, the problem may be solved??



You can try using Revo Uninstaller. It normally gets rid of corrupt files. You can find it in my sig.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Mars30 said:


> No luck. Installed it in the default directory.
> 
> Hey is it possible that the game is corrupted and if I buy a new CD, the problem may be solved??


Is the CD scratched? If it is scratched a lot, yes a new cd may be needed.

Have you updated all your drivers, and installed the latest *directx 9.0c*?

Also try elvenleader3's method of using revo uninstaller to uninstall the game.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

sorry for the delayed reply.

How can I use Revo to uninstall Patrician 3?? It has no options whenever i open it. it only shows 40 programs which can be deleted.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

The game should be listed there, did you try deleting some of the files yourself?


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

No luck. :sigh:

Should I claim the CD?

I mean to say that the problem is with the system or the CD?


----------

